# Sun glasses



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Do you guys play with sun glasses on? Most of the time I play with a hat and sunnies but the other day I was playing a bit average, so to try something different I took my sunnnies off and put them in my bag and my shots improved straight away not sure if it was just a mental thing or if the glasses actually afected how I was viewing my shots odd? What do you guys think? and also what do you guys wear them on the course?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't play with sunglasses on. I wear a wide brimmed hat to keep the sun under control as best I can. Never could get in the habit of putting them on and taking them off either. Too much fooling around. I don't wear glasses or contacts either... still just my natural eyes.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I also used to play with sunglasses on, but find my game is better without - I think my eyes struggle to adjust to the dark ever so slightly so if I had a really light pair of tinted glassses I'd be okay, but with normal sunglasses it doesnt work. I confer with FourPutt on the wide brimmed hat though (although my wife doesnt like it!)


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I almost always wear sunglasses, unless it's very early or very late in the day. That said, I almost always have on a pairt of sunglasses no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes I normally go everywhere with my sunnies but I think its affecting my golf so I might give them a miss for a few rounds and see the difference. I agree on the wide brimmed hat and my wife thinks it looks great too.....


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I can't wear sun glasses it distorts the vision that is distoted by the glasses I wear now, my putting stinks, but I do need to get a wide brim hat.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't play in sunglasses. As others have said, "it distorts the view."

I can draw the diagram of what happens to a ray of light as it passes from one medium to another, and in the case of a sheet of glass, how it reacts as it passes back out of the glass. Subconsciously your eyes and brain will get used to it but for whatever reason I just can't get away with them.


----------



## DanGlen (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, don't wear sunglasses on the course - it seems to mess with my eyes. My cap works just fine - as long as I remember to wear it brim-forward! /Dan


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Vision*

I tried it when I was a junior for a little while but never felt comfortably with them on. I found I couldn't see the ball clearly enough and it just didn't feel right to me. I guess it's just a personal thing because I notice a lot of top pros play with them on.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Tortoise Ray Ban Wayfarers. Sometimes I play without them though. Sometimes I play with a hat, sometimes I don't. I have to mentally check out to hit good golf shots, can't be thinking about sunglasses or my hat.


----------

